# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  |رابطه مشجعين الفيصلي زعيم الاردن |

## سكوتي كلام

{.. آلًسٌٍلآٍمٌ عًلْيٌكُمِ
! 

▫▪₪▪▫


الفيصلي هو نادي كرة قدم أردني، ومن أشهر الأندية الأردنية والعربية. تأسس عام 1932 باسم كشافة النادي الفيصلي ثم أخذ اسمه الحالي العام 1941. يلعب في الدوري الأردني الممتاز، يعد أحد أقطاب كرة القدم الأردنية . 
 
البداية
الموقع الرسمي :
بداية النادي كانت عام 1932 م. تولدت الفكرة بإنشاء ناد رياضي لدى طالبين على مقاعد الدراسة الجامعية هما رياض الجقه وناظم قردن، ورأت هذه الفكرة النور مع عودة السيد مصطفى الكردي وشقيقه إلى الأردن حاملين معهم كرة قدم، مؤسسين بذلك بداية انطلاقة هذه اللعبة، حيث عرف النادي في ذلك الوقت باسم كشافة الفيصلي. 


تعدد الأنشطة الرياضية
لم تكن لعبة كرة القدم هي الوحيدة في ذلك الوقت حيث وجدت لعبة كرة اليدوكرة السلةوكرة الطائرة إضافة للملاكمةوالسباحة، إلا أن ضعف الإمكانات المادية أدى إلى إضعافها وإلغائها من أجندة النادي والتركيز على لعبة كرة القدم الأكثر جماهيرية في الأردن. 
 
فترة الإستعمار البريطاني وما تلاها 

أغلق البريطانيون النادي في فترة استعمارهم للأردن بصفته مركزا لتجمع الشباب والأنشطة الجماعية. تم جمع 4000 دينار للقيام بإعادة بناء النادي وإعلاء صرحه من جديد فأنشئ تحت مسمى الفيصلي هذه المرة، وعمل أعضاؤه على نشر اللعبة في جميع أرجاء الأردن و توسع نشاطهم متمثلا في استضافة أندية عربية وأجنبية وتبادل اللقاءات فيما بينهم بما في ذلك الأندية المصريةوالفلسطينية، وذلك على ملعب المحطة والكلية العلمية الاسلامية آنذاك. 
 
بطل النسخة الأولى للدوري الأردني 
أقيمت أول بطولة دوري كرة قدم في الأردن عام 1944 م وذلك بمشاركة أربعة فرق هي الهومنتمن الأردني ونادي الأهلي، ونادي الأردن ونادي الفيصلي. فاز الفيصلي بلقب هذه البطولة الرسمية الأولى وتسلم كأسها رشاد المفتي من الملك عبد الله الأول. 
 
جماهير الفيصلي 
يتمتع الفيصلي بشعبية كبيرة في الأردن حيث يعتبر أكبر قاعدة جماهيرية بالمملكة، شعبية النادي تتركز في المناطق التي يتواجد فيها الأردنيون ففي مناطق جنوب البلاد أي مناطق معان والطفيله والكرك والعقبة و مادبا و . تزداد شعبية النادي في السلط و جرش و المفرق و عجلون مع نسبه70 يالمئة في مناطق الشمال التي تنقسم جماهيرها بين ناديي الرمثا والحسين إربد ، و أيضا نسبة كبيرة في الزرقاء و في العاصمة عمان أيضا يتكاثرون في عمان الغربية مثل عبدون و الصويفية و ام أذينة و أم السماق و الشميساني و عرجان و غيرها من مناطق عمان الغربية و أيضاً في بعض مناطق عمان الشرقية مثل سحاب و أبو علندا و القويسمة و ام نوارة و حي نزال و غيرها من مناطق عمان الشرقية. 

كتيبه الاعدام الفيصلاويه 
الاداريين:
1-مدير الفريق :
ثامر العدوان  
2-المدرب:
ثائر جسام 
3-مساعد المدرب:
هيثم الشبول 
4-مدرب الحراس:
انيس شفيق 
اللاعبون :
الحراسه:: 
لؤي العمايره 
زبن الخوالده 
محمد حلاوه 
بلال ابو لاوي 
الدفاع: 
محمد منير 
حاتم عقل 
محمد خميس 
محمد زهير 
ابراهيم الزواهره 
الاجنحه:: 
علاء مطالقه  
عبدالاله الحناحنه 
خالد سعد  
خط وسط:: 
قصي ابو عاليه 
حسونه الشيخ 
عصام مبيضين  
انس حجي 
بهاء عبدالرحمن 
الهجوم:: 
خليل بني عطيه  

عبد الهادي المحارمه 
مؤيد سليم  
مؤيد ابو كشك 
سراج التل  
زكريا سيمو كوندا 
 
سجل بطولات الفريق 

الدوري الأردني الممتاز 30 مرة، أعوام: 1944 ، 1945 ، 1949 ، 1960 ، 1961 ، 1962 ، 1963 ، 1964 ، 1965 ، 1966 ، 1970 ، 1971 ، 1972 ، 1973 ، 1974 ، 1976 ، 1977 ، 1983 ، 1985 ، 1986 ، 1989 ، 1990 ، 1992 ، 1993 ،1998 ، 1999 ، 2000 ، 2001 ، 2002 و عام 2003 
كأس الأردن 16 مرة، في أعوام 1980 ، 1981 ، 1983 ، 1987 ، 1991 ، 1992 ، 1993 ، 1994 ، 1995 ، 1997 ، 1998 ، 1999 ، 2000 ، 2002 ، و عام 2003 
درع الاتحاد 5 مرات، إعوام : 1987 ، 1991 ، 1992 ، 1997 ، و عام 2000 
وكأس الكؤوس 14 مرات، غي إعوام 1982 ، 1984 ، 1986 ، 1987 ، 1992K 1993 ، 1995 ، 1996 ، 2001 ، 2002 2005. 
بطل كأس الاتحاد الاسيوي لموسمين متتاليين 2004/2005 ، 2005/2006 
اذ تغلب على النجمة اللبناني في مباريات الذهاب و الاياب و توج بالقب في بيروت موسم 2005 2006 و على المحرق البحريني في مباراة الذهاب في عمان تغلب الفيصلي بثلاث أهداف نظيفة ، وفي البحرين سجل المحرق أربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين للفيصلي وتوج الفيصلي انذاك بالبطولة ، و تأهل ل نهائي البطولة على حساب نادي الوحدات الأردني ولعب بالمباراه النهائية مع نادي شباب الأردن وخسر بمباراة الذهاب بنتيجة 1/0 و تعادل في مباراة الاياب 1/1 مجموع المباريتين 2/1 وتوج شباب الأردن انذاك باللقب ، وكانت هذه المشاركة الأخيرة للالفيصلي الأردني بالإستفتاء الذي نقلته قناة MBC ببرنامج صدى الملاعب الذي يقدمه مصطفى الأغا، .
وصيف العرب 2007 
الثالث على دوري ابطال العرب لموسم(2008) أفضل الاندية العربية لعام (2006) (2008) 





دُمٌتًٍـُـُمْ بَــٍ وٌدٍّ ..} :SnipeR (62):

----------


## سكوتي كلام

العربي الى المباراة النهائيه لملاقاة الفيصلي 
بعد تعادله مع الرمثا 0-0
وتعادل الجزيره مع شباب الاردن 0-0

----------


## سكوتي كلام

نهائي الدرع على ستاد الملك عبدالله



عمان- الرأي - ينتظر ان يصدر اتحاد كرة القدم اليوم قرارا باقامة اللقاء النهائي لبطولة درع اتحاد كرة القدم والذي يجمع متصدر المجموعة الاولى الفيصلي ومتصدر المجموعة الثانية العربي عند السابعة مساء يوم السبت القادم على ستاد الملك عبدالله بالقويسمة .
مصدر مقرب من اتحاد كرة القدم اشار الى انه تم غض النظر عن اقامة النهائي على ستاد الامير محمد حسبما كانت التوجهات ترمي وذلك لخضوع ملعب الزرقاء للصيانة، الامر الذي يؤكد اقامة اللقاء على ستاد القويسمة.
لفت ذات المصدر الى اقامة مبارة تحديد المركز الثالث بين الوحدات والجزيرة يوم الجمعة القادم على ستاد الملك عبدالله بحيث تقام بعد السابعة مساء، اي عقب انتهاء لقاء شباب الحسين الصريح في الاسبوع العاشر من من دوري الدرجة الاولى.

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*الفيصلي والعربي في نهائي درع الاتحاد لموسم 2009/2010
تاريخ النشر: 29/تموز/2009 المصدر: الاتحاد


حددت دائرة المسابقات يوم السبت الموافق 1/8/2009 موعدا لاقامة المباراة النهائية لبطولة درع الاتحاد للموسم 2009/2010 و التي سوف تجمع النادي الفيصلي مع النادي العربي على ستاد الملك عبدالله في مدينة القويسمة الساعة السابعة و النصف مساءا . علما انه و في حال تعادل الفريقان في الوقت الاصلي للمباراة يتم اللجوء مباشرة الى الركلات الترجيحية لحسم النتيجة .


وعلى هامش المباراة اصدر الاتحاد جدولا يبين فيه العد التنازلي لإقامتها أظهر فيه كافة التفاصيل المتعلقة بموعد فتح بوابات الملعب و وصول الحكام و مراقبي المباراة والفريقين و إحماء اللاعبين و الامور التنظيمية داخل الملعب و مراسم التتويج . 




http://www.jfa.com.jo


**
*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*الفيصلي والعربي بنهائي الدرع على ستاد الملك عبدالله




عمان - الدستورحددت دائرة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم ستاد مدينة الملك عبدالله الثاني لاقامة المباراة النهائية لبطولة الدرع التي ستجمع الفيصلي والعربي عند الساعة السابعة و النصف ، فيما تقام مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث بين الوحدات والجزيرة في ذات اليوم على أن يحدد الملعب والوقت صباح اليوم.يذكر أنه في حال انتهاء الوقت الاصلي للمباراة النهائية يتم اللجوء مباشرة الى الركلات الترجيحية لحسم النتيجة.وأنهى الاتحاد كافة التفاصيل المتعلقة بموعد فتح بوابات الملعب ووصول الحكام و مراقبي المباراة والفريقين وإحماء اللاعبين والامور التنظيمية داخل الملعب و مراسم التتويج وسيتم الاعلان عنها قريبا. كأس الكؤوس في (7) آبكما حددت دائرة المسابقات يوم الجمعة (7) آب المقبل موعدا لإقامة مباراة كأس الكؤوس والتي ستجمع الوحدات وشباب الاردن على ستاد الملك عبدالله عند الساعة السابعة مساء ، علما انه اذا انتهى الوقت الاصلي بالتعادل يتم لعب شوطين اضافيين وفي حال استمر التعادل يتم اللجوء إلى الركلات الترجيحية لحسم النتيجة.*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*فرق (عدم الانحياز)أعلنت موقفها من أحداث درع الاتحاد





ترســــيـم (خـارطــــــة الطـريـــــــق)

عمان - عبدالحافظ الهروط - بوصول الفيصلي والعربي الى نهائي الدرع تكون الحرب الباردة بين القطبين وضعت اوزارها ، فالوحدات حامل اللقب والذي شكل القطب الاوحد الموسم الماضي، نحي بانقلاب مبكر.
كما اعلنت فرق عدم الانحياز موقفها من الاحداث التي جرت وقد سعت لخلط الاوراق دون ان تنساق وراء قطب من القطبين ممثلة بالحسين والبقعة والكرمل وهي التي خسرت امام القطبين على الجبهة الاولى، فيما الصراع كان على اشده على الجبهة الثانية وشارك فيه الجزيرة والرمثا وشباب الاردن وكفرسوم .
ولكن ماذا عن الفرق التي قادت الانقلابات على الجبهتين ونقصد بها اليرموك واتحاد الرمثا والعربي ؟ 
هل كل الذي حدث جاء بفعل النظام الجديد للبطولة الذي اقتصر فيه التأهل من المجموعتين على فريقين وليس على اربعة بحيث يلعب المتأهلان مباشرة في المباراة النهائية؟.
الفيصلي والوحدات اللذان وقعا في المجموعة الاولى، وبحسب النظام كانا اقوى المرشحين للتأهل لاعتبارات كثيرة ، فكانت فرصة الفيصلي بالتأهل اكبر من غريمه، بعد ان تعرض الوحدات الى خسارة من اليرموك 0/1، وهي اول الانقلابات التي قادتها فرق التمرد وانتقلت عدواها مثل انفلونزا الخنازير الى المجموعة الثانية عندما فاز اتحاد الرمثا على الجزيرة 2/1 وفاز العربي على شباب الاردن 3/1 ما جعل التأهل عن هذه المجموعة على كف عفريت.
الفيصلي كان اول المتأهلين وهو يهز شباك اليرموك برباعية وكان الهدف منع تحقيق انقلاب ثان، واستحق الفيصلي التأهل ليس لأنه لم يتعرض الى أي خسارة ولكن كونه ظل افضل فرق المجموعة من حيث المستوى، وهو الذي سجل 13هدفا مقابل هدف واحد تلقته شباكه، فقد جاءت هذه الاهداف بالدفع الرباعي باستثناء الهدف اليتيم في مرمى البقعة.
اما العربي وهو الطرف الذي سيقابل الفيصلي في النهائي فانه منذ ابعد عن طريقه شباب الاردن ليحشره مع الجزيرة في زاوية ضيقة لا تحتمل الا الفوز المشروط لاحدهما، فانه أي العربي، كان يلعب لقاءه الاخير في مجموعته على قاعدة التعادلات ومن حسن حظه ان هذا الاحتمال قد حدث، فهو تعادل مع الرمثا 0/0 وهذا يكفيه للتأهل كما تعادل الجزيرة وشباب الاردن 0/0 ايضا لتذهب تطلعاتهما ادراج الرياح.

لقاءات الحسم
تمثلت لقاءات الحسم بمواجهات الفيصلي واليرموك، شباب الاردن والجزيرة، العربي والرمثا.
واذا كان التعادل في هذه المواجهات الثلاث يضمن للفيصلي والعربي التأهل فان هذا حدث في المجموعة الثانية ولصالح العربي تحديدا، فيما على المجموعة الاولى كان الفيصلي لا يعترف بهذه القاعدة، فقد الحق باليرموك الخسارة بعدما درس حماسة منافسه واندفاعه غير المحسوب 
فواقع موازين القوى يميل للنسور، اذ كان يفترض باليرموك ان لا يستعجل التسجيل باعتبار ان هدفا واحدا ينهي به المباراة كفيل بأن يحدث الانقلاب الثاني وينقله الى المشهد الاخير. الدراسة المتأنية للفيصلي اعدها حسونة ومبيضين وبهاء الذين مهدوا الطريق مع مرور الوقت للمهاجمين محارمة وسيموكوندا، في ضرب دفاع اليرموك ورصد عقل وزملاؤه تحركات الدحلة ومن يتقدم معه الى مرمى ابو لاوي.
عدم الترابط بين خطوط اليرموك افقدهم التوازن في الدفاع الذي تصدع من رأسيتي المحارمة وحسونة، في حين ان القوة الهجومية لليرموك كانت تظهر بحيوية ولكن دون انتاجية الا في حالات محدودة.
ورغم ان الندية من اليرموك توفرت اثناء سير المبارة الا ان سيطرة الفيصلي على منطقة المناورة وتشغيل الاطراف والكرات البينية في العمق اتاحت للفريق فرص التسجيل بالمقابل فان فرص اليرموك ضاعت جراء عدم التركيز ورغم ما وفره البخيت على الجبهة اليسرى لفريقه، او عند ضرب عمق الفيصلي.
لقاءا البقعة والحسين ، والوحدات مع الكرمل، رغم انهما تحصيل حاصل، كون هذه الفرق ليس لها فرصة بالتأهل، الا ان البقعة اخذ اللقاء على محمل الجد ليهز شباك الحسين بهدفين نظيفين، في الوقت الذي صب الوحدات جام غضبه على الكرمل وهو يطرق شباكه دون رأفة، لأسباب لم نعرف دوافعها، الا اذا كانت الخسارة الثقيلة رسالة وجهها الوحدات تحذيرا للفرق قبل خوض الدوري، او ان هناك في نفس الوحداتيين ما في نفس يعقوب، فالكرمل على الرغم من ضعفه، فانه لم يكن بحاجة الى من يحمله ما لا يحتمل.
في نظرة عاجلة الى الاهداف التي سجلها الوحدات فان اصحابها هم كمن يتحركون على رقعة شطرنج بدءا من هداف الفريق احمد عبدالحليم وانتهاء به ، فالاهداف التي امطرت فيها شباك الكرمل شارك فيها المدافعون وصانعو الالعاب والمهاجمون ما يؤشر على ان الكرمل ظل على امتداد المباراة مجرد مسرح تقام على خشبته الاحداث، وما عليه الا ان يعالج وضعه حتى لا يكون هذا الوضع صورة عن حال الفريق في الدوري.
على واجهة البقعة والحسين، فان فوز الاول يعطي مؤشرا على ان البقعة يبقى في عداد الفرق المنافسة على المراكز المتقدمة وما الذي يمنعه من ان يتقدم للمركز الثالث على سبيل المثال في الاستحقاقات المقبلة، فهو يمتلك مهاجمين من طراز الهداف محمد عبدالحليم وان لم يسجل في آخر مباراتين من هذه البطولة وكذلك ابو طعيمة صاحب هدفي الفريق كما يضم البقعة صانعي العاب جيدين امثال وريكات وابو طوق ولؤي اذ يغلب عليهم الطابع الهجومي،ومن مزايا خطوط البقعة خطه الدفاعي الذي كثيرا ما ظهر متماسكا في المباريات، ما يجعل الفريق بشكل عام ينهج اسلوب التوازن على عكس الحسين الذي كشفت خسارته امام الفيصلي ومن ثم البقعة بمجموع ستة اهداف انه يعاني من ثغرات قد تكون في الدفاع ابرزها علما بانه يمتلك في صفوفه لاعبين مميزين امثال الحارس الشطناوي والهداف العثامنة والضامن والبطاينة وبلص.

انقلابات الجبهة الثانية
ظن كثيرون ان الصراع على خطف بطاقة التأهل سينحصر بين شباب الاردن والجزيرة على اعتبار ان بقية الفرق وهي الرمثا والعربي واتحاد الرمثا وكفرسوم لم تأخذ الوقت الكافي من التحضير وان كثيرا من لاعبيها يحتاجون الى الخبرة، الا ان الانقلابين اللذين قادهما اتحاد الرمثا والعربي كانا وراء ترسيم خارطة الطريق نحو التأهل، بحيث ظلت اربعة فرق تتنافس على بلوغ النهائي حتى اللقاءات الاخيرة على عكس ما حدث على الجبهة الاولى التي انحصرت فيها البطاقة بين الفيصلي واليرموك، ودون حسابات لآخرين او حتى فريق واحد غيرهما.



لعبة التعادلات
لسوء حظ الجزيرة وشباب الاردن ان تأهل احدهما مشروط بنتيجة منافسيهما في المجموعة ومع ان الفرص كانت لا تعد ولا تحصى الا ان الشباك ظلت صامدة وبيضاء من غير سوء.
السبب يعود اولا للحارسين معتز ياسين الذي انقذ شباب الاردن من اهداف محققة وكذلك فعل حماد الاسمر حارس الجزيرة وان كان بنسبة اقل، وثانيا ان اصحاب الفرص الضائعة استخدموا اقدامهم على حساب عقولهم، والا كيف يضيع هذا الكم الهائل من الفرص ومنهم من كان يواجه الحارس مواجهة المصافحة بين صديقين! 
السرعة والتسرع وعدم التركيز وتوتر اللاعبين بسبب حساسية المباراة من حيث النتيجة التي ازمت موقف الفريقين كلها حرمت المشاهد من المزيد من المتعة فالكرات تناثرت على مشارف منطقة المرمى وبأقصر الطرق.
كذلك فان التبادل الهجومي لم يتوقف على المهاجمين في الفريقين فحسب بل تلقوا تعاضدا واسنادا من المراكز الخلفية، فالجزيرة تواجد له على الواجهة الامامية عمران والعتال والعمير والشعيبي يضاف اليهم الامدادات على اكثر من محور، وقابلهم من شباب الاردن الصيفي وقدور وحماد الذين لاقوا امدادات من الشرايدة وهشهش والجبارات والبزور لتبقى الساحة ساخنة مع اجراء التبديلات ومرور الوقت حتى الزفير الاخير.
الطرف الثاني في التأهل وهو العربي الذي قاد انقلابا ناجحا على شباب الاردن كما اشرنا كان يمني النفس بتطلعات عديدة واهمها ان لا يخسر موقعته مع الرمثا بأي شكل من الاشكال وان يتحقق التعادل بين شباب الاردن والجزيرة، فكان له ما اراد.
تحقيق هذا الهدف لم يأت لمجرد التمني فهو يدرك سلفا مدى النزعة الهجومية التي يتسلح بها الرمثا وهي نزعة لا تتوقف عند مشاغبة الدردور والحوراني للمدافعين وانما ينسحب الى الدور الذي ينهض فيه العرسان وابو هضيب وشادي وعمر عبيدات في التحضير والتهديد.
جميع هذه المماحكات كرس العربي جهده وفكره لاحتوائها، قبل ان يتعامل معها بالمثل من حيث الرد سواء من شهابات والشبول عبر الاطراف لتوفير مناخ افضل للبكار ورواشدة على مشارف مرمى الرمثا ، او اعطاء غازي والبصول عصا القيادة في منطقة المناورة باعتبارها منطقة استراتيجية متنازع عليها من الطرفين، وهي منطقة ايضا لا تحتاج الى تحكيم او مفاوضات فيها لأن تقريب وجهات النظر يعني التنازل عنها والتنازل قد يفضي الى الخسارة التي يرفضها المعسكران.
واذا كان الفوز قد استعصى على الرمثا وهو هدفه الوحيد رغم ما كان يجري في عمان بين الجزيرة وشباب الاردن، حيث كانت مجريات الاحداث تنقل عبر الهاتف النقال ، فان الفوز استعصى على العربي ايضا، فقد انهكت التحركات المكوكية للجيشين قواهما بما فيها قوات الاحتاط التي زج فيها الرمثا ممثلة بخويلة واللحام والخالدي ومن العربي ذودان بعد ان طاشت التسديدات عن اصابة الهدف والامر الآخر هو الصمود الدفاعي للعربي .
ولم تكن مقابلة كفرسوم اكثر من احترام للاعراف الرياضية، فاللقاء لا يقدم ولا يؤخر.
كفرسوم لعب في البطولة دور المشارك واستخلاص درس منها قبل خوض الدوري، واتحاد الرمثا فعل فعلته في الجزيرة لتكونضربة مقفي على رأي المثل الشعبي.
هدفا محمد الزعبي وخيري الرفاعي عكسا فيهما كفرسوم الرغبة في تحقيق فوز يظل في الخاطر ويشجع الفريق والمهاجمين للتأقلم على زيارات المرمى في الاستحقاقات المقبلة كلما امكن اوسنحت ظروف مماثلة لهذه اللقاءات، في حين كان الرد الهجومي لأتحاد الرمثا يصطدم احيانا بعدم التوفيق والدقة من جهة وتماسك دفاع كفرسوم من جهة اخرى.

الخلاصة
ان عدم خسارة الفيصلي وانتصارات اليرموك والعربي واتحاد الرمثا على الوحدات وشباب الاردن والجزيرة كانت وراء انجاز التسوية النهائية بالنسبة للفرق الاخرى في حين ان الفيصلي والعربي سيكونان فيحالة نزاع لأن القب مطلبهما ، حيث يتطلع الفيصلي له بمنظار عودة البطل الى الساحة، فيما ينظر العربي اليه وفي خاطره ان يقود انقلابا ثانيا يطيح بمنافس لم يهزمه احد بعد، ويكون له انجاز يوشح مسيرته.

*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*نظرة بنتائج الدور الأول لدرع الاتحاد لكرة القدم : الفيصلي تأهل مستحق.. والعربي خدمته النتائج


عمان - الدستورسجل فريق الفيصلي حضوره المستحق في نهائي بطولة درع الاتحاد لكرة القدم كبطل للمجموعة الأولى ، حيث قدم الفريق مباريات قوية عكست قوة الفريق في المنافسة على ألقاب البطولات المحلية فالصفوف باتت مكتملة في جميع الخطوط ، لذا فإن ذلك الأمر يعطي الجهاز الفني خيارات مفتوحة لسد أية نواقص قد يتركها أحد اللاعبين.أما المجموعة الثانية فقد شهدت تنافسا مثيرا بين فرق العربي ، الجزيرة ، الرمثا وشباب الأردن ، حيث حسم العربي هذا التنافس لمصلحته وبفارق المواجهات المباشرة الذي أدخله نهائي لبطولة لأول مرة تاريخه.ما تحقق من نتائج في المجموعتين وضع الوحدات والجزيرة في مواجهة لتحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع. المجموعتان في نظرة فنية مختصرةباقتدار وثقة أفرزت نتائج الجولة الأخيرة من الدور الأول للمجموعة الأولى الفيصلي بطلا لها ، برصيد بلغ (13) نقطة جراء أربعة انتصارات وتعادل ، الفيصلي عاش لحظات الفرح بالتأهل إلى المشهد الختامي بعدما قدم نجوم الفريق عروضا قوية دلت كل الدلالة على أن الفريق قادم بقوة نحو منصات التتويج التي غاب عنها موسما كاملا.الفيصلي بدأ المشوار بفوز عريض على الكرمل وبرباعية نظيفة من الأهداف ، حيث سجلت هذه المواجهة العودة لكوكبة نجوم الفريق الذين غابوا عنه الموسم الماضي ، وبعد ذلك كانت المواجهة الثانية أمام الوحدات ، فجاءت المباراة دون الطموحات بعدما إنجر الفريقان إلى نقطة التعادل السلبي ، في مواجهة غاب عنها مشاهد الإثارة والتنافس ، الأمر الذي انعكس على تدني المستوى الجمالي الذي تعودنا عليه خلال مباريات القطبين.وفي ثالث المواجهات كان الفيصلي على موعد مع الحسين إربد ، حيث لعب الفريق مباراة كبيرة سيطر من خلالها على كافة مجريات المباراة ليسجل التفوق وبنتيجة وصلت إلى أربعة أهداف مقابل هدف ، ليدخل بعدها إلى مباراة أكثر حساسية وصعوبة أمام البقعة ، لكن الحسم جاء فيصلاويا بهدف دون رد ، حيث أن هذه النتيجة لم تعط الفريق حقه بعد مسلسل متواصل من الفرص السهلة التي ضاعت أمام بوابة المرمى البقعاوي ، والتي كانت كفيلة في إيصال النتيجة إلى أبعد من ذلك.وفي آخر محطات الدور الأول كان الفيصلي بحاجة إلى نقطة التعادل أمام اليرموك للوصول إلى غاية التأهل إلى نهائي البطولة ، لكن حظوظ الفيصلي هذه لم تكن مطلب اللاعبين والجهاز الفني بل كان الفوز هو الشعار الذي تم رفعه من قبل الجميع ، وبالفعل تحقق مرادهم وبفوز عريض مستحق وصل إلى رباعية نظيفة من الأهداف وضعت الفريق على صدارة المجموعة. أما ثاني المجموعة فريق الوحدات الذي خرج بمحصلة نقطية وصلت إلى عشر نقاط ، فكانت البداية مع البقعة في مباراة كان الأفضلية من نصيبه فخرج بنتيجة الفوز (2 ـ 1) ، ودلت نتائج مبارياته الأخرى أمام الفيصلي واليرموك والحسين على معاناة الفريق جراء النقص الذي تركه غياب عدد من أعمدة الفريق الرئيسة فبعد التعادل مع الفيصلي تعرض لخسارة مفاجىء من اليرموك وبهدف تحقق خلال الوقت بدل الضائع ، حيث كانت هذه الخسارة هي المفصل بينه وبين رحلة الدفاع عن اللقب ليأتي الفوز على الحسين بهدف نظيف ومن ثم النتيجة العريضة التي تحققت خلال مباراة الكرمل والتي سجل فيها الفريق الفوز بثمانية أهداف نظيفة بعيدة عن حسابات التأهل للنهائي. أما فريق اليرموك فقد كان يمني النفس في الوصول مجددا لنهائي البطولة لكن واقع الأفضلية بينه وبين الفيصلي حرمه من الوصول إلى هذا المطلب.ويذكر بأن اليرموك قد دخل مواجهته الأخيرة مع الفيصلي باحثا عن الفوز بأية نتيجة لضمان التأهل ، حيث عجز الفريق عن إيقاف الإندفاع الهجومي الصاخب الذي فرضه الفيصلي على مرماه ليخرج من المنافسة مكتفيا بالترتيب الثالث في مجموعته وبرصيد (7) نقاط.وبالنسبة لفريق الحسين فقد ظهر عليه تراجع واضح في النواحي الإعدادية الأمر الذي انعكس على نتائج الفريق في البطولة بفوز وتعادل وثلاث خسائر وبمحصلة نقطية وصلت لأربع نقاط. وفيما يخص متذيل الترتيب فريق الكرمل فقد خرج من البطولة بنقطة واحدة بتعادله الذي تحقق أمام البقعة بنتيجة (2 ـ 2) ، حيث سيسعى الفريق خلال الفترة المقبلة وعبر جهازه إعادة ترتيب أوراقه الفنية للدخول بصورة مختلفة في قادم الاستحقاقات. ما حدث في المجموعة الأولى لم يكن متوفرا في الثانية ، حيث بقيت حسابات التأهل حائرة بين أربعة فرق بدءا من العربي ثم الجزيرة والرمثا وشباب الأردن ، فبعد أن تساوت الفرق الأربعة بالمجموع النقطي والذي بلغ مع نهاية مباريات الجولة الأخيرة (8) نقاط لكل منهم ، جاء الحسم من خلال فارق المواجهات المباشرة والذي صب في مصلحة العربي ليتأهل بحسب ذلك إلى نهائي البطولة ، حيث جاء في المركز الثاني الجزيرة والرمثا ثالثا وشباب الأردن رابعا وكفرسوم خامسا واتحاد الرمثا في الترتيب الأخير. العربي الذي نجح في بلوغ نهائي البطولة بدأ مشواره في البطولة بمواجهة جمعته واتحاد الرمثا ليحقق فوزا مستحقا دلت عليه نتيجة المباراة التي وصلت إلى ثلاثة أهداف نظيفة ، لتأتي بعد ذلك المواجهة الأصعب مع الجزيرة في لقاء غاب عنه التسجيل ليكتفي الجانبين بنقطة واحدة لكل منهما ، أما ثالث الاستحقاقات واجه الفريق نظيره كفرسوم ليفرط هنا بنقاط المباراة بعد خسارة جاءت غير متوقعة أعاقت ترتيبات الفريق في البحث عن التأهل ، لتشكل بعد ذلك نتيجة رابع اللقاءات أمام شباب الأردن منعطفا مهما في مسيرة العربي بعدما سجل الفريق فوزا مهما في وقت مناسب بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف ، وفي آخر محطات الدور الأول كان التعادل هو المسيطر على النتيجة النهائية مواجهته أمام الرمثا ، الأمر الذي منحه بطاقة التأهل في ظل ذات النتيجة التي تحققت في لقاء الجزيرة وشباب الأردن. الصراع الذي أحدثته نتائج المجموعة الثانية منح الجزيرة الظهور مجددا عبر لقاء تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع ، والذي سيجمعه وفريق الوحدات.
*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

فرق عربية الى جانب الفيصلي ببطولة نادي تشرين السو  ري

عمان29 تموز (بترا)- اكدت سبعة فرق عربية اليوم الاربعاء مشاركتها في بطولة نادي تشرين السوري لكرة القدم الى جانب ممثل الاردن فريق النادي الفيصلي والتي ستقام خلال الفترة من8 الى18 المقبل.

واكدت فرق تشرين وحطين السوريين، ومنتخب شباب سورية والعهد اللبناني والامانة والكهرباء العراقيين والنهضة العماني مشاركتها في البطولة.

يشار الى ان الفيصلي يشارك في البطولة كمرحلة اعداد جيدة قبل انطلاق منافسات بطولة الدوري الممتاز )دوري المحترفين(.

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*العربي يلحق بالفيصلي إلى المباراة النهائية


شبكة راديو و تلفزيون العرب - art


تأهل العربي إلى المباراة النهائية لبطولة درع الإتحاد الأردني لكرة القدم رغم تعادله السلبي مع جاره الرمثا في مباراتهما التي جرت مساء الثلاثاء على ملعب الأمير هاشم في مدينة الرمثا في الجولة الخامسة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الثانية ضمنّ الدور الأول.

وشهدت الجولة ذاتها تعادل شباب الأردن مع الجزيرة بالنتيجة ذاتها على ستاد مدينة الملك عبد الله الثاني بعمّان.

وعلى استاد الحسن في مدينة أربد، سجل كفرسوم فوزا معنويا على إتحاد الرمثا بهدفين لمحمد الزعبي بعد تلقيه كرة عرضية من سليمان العزام تابعها على يمين الحارس محمد درابسة (40)، وخير الرفاعي من ركلة جزاء بعد تعرضة للعرقلة من قبل مدافع الإتحاد شفيق ذيابات الذي تلقى على أثرها البطاقة الحمراء.

وبهذه النتائج تساوت أربعة فرق برصيد 8 نقاط من فوزين وتعادلين وخسارة واحدة، فنجح العربي في ضمان الصدارة بفارق الاهداف امام الجزيرة والرمثا وشباب الأردن. فيما رفع كفرسوم رصيده الى 6 نقاط في المركز الخامس، وتجمد رصيد إتحاد الرمثا عند 3 نقاط في المركز السادس الاخير.

ولم يسبق للعربي أن وصل الى المباراة النهائية من بطولة الدرع التي انطلقت عام 1980 لكنه توج عام 1986 بلقب كأس الأردن على حساب الجزيرة ولعب نهائي كأس الكؤوس أمام الفيصلي عام 1987 لكنه خسر بهدف وحيد بعد التمديد.


*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*انقذ لاعبو الفيصلي تحت سن 20 عاماً عائلة تعرضت الى حادث سير على طريق مطار الملكة علياء الدولي وقاموا بنقلها الى مستشفى الحياة بواسطة حافلة النادي

_______________

اخلاق الكبار 
*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

[motr]اهلا وسهلا بكل الفيصلاويه [/motr] :SnipeR (62):

----------


## سكوتي كلام

الأمير علي يرعي نهائي درع اتحاد كرة القدم




عمان - الرأي - يرعى سمو الامير علي بن الحسين رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم المباراة النهائية لبطولة الدرع بين الفيصلي و العربي التي تقام عند السابعة والنصف مساء غد السبت على ستاد الملك عبدالله.
وفق الموقع الالكتروني للاتحاد تقام مباراة الوحدات والجزيرة لتحديد المركزين الثالث عند الخامسة والنصف مساء ذات اليوم السبت على على ملعب البتراء في مدينة الحسين للشباب .
من جهة اخرى قررت دائرة المسابقات نقل مباراة شباب الحسين والاهلي ضمن دوري الدرجة الاولى والمقررة يوم الجمعة المقبل على ستاد الملك عبدالله لتقام بذات اليوم والتوقيت على ملعب البتراء بسبب انشغال ستاد الملك عبدالله بنهائي كأس الكؤوس بين الذي يجمع الوحدات وشباب الاردن.

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*سمو رئيس الاتحاد يرعى المباراة النهائية لدرع الاتحاد



يرعى صاحب السمو الملكي الامير علي بن الحسين رئيس الاتحاد المباراة النهائية لبطولة درع الاتحاد للموسم 2009\2010 و التي سوف تجمع النادي الفيصلي مع النادي العربي يوم السبت الموافق 1\8\2009 على ستاد الملك عبدالله في منطقة القويسمة الساعة السابعة و النصف .

*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*"7" فرق في بطولة تشرين

تأكدت حتى الآن مشاركة 7 فرق عربية الى جانب فريق الفيصلي ببطولة نادي تشرين السوري التي تقام في اللاذقية خلال الفترة من 8 الى 18 الشهر المقبل.

*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*خالد سعد يغيب عن نهائي الدرع

أفاد الجهاز الفني لفريق النادي الفيصلي لكرة القدم بأنه من المرجح غياب لاعب فريق الكرة خالد سعد عن مباراة نهائي بطولة درع الاتحاد لكرة القدم التي تجري يوم السبت المقبل، بسبب الاصابة التي تعرض لها امام اليرموك في منطقة الكاحل، والتي كشفت الفحوصات حاجتها للراحة لمدة اسبوع الى عشرة ايام تقريبا.

وأشار الجهاز الفني الى ان اصابة اللاعب تحتاج الى الراحة، وبالتالي فان تغيبه عن المباراة سيمنحه فرصة اكبر للتعافي بأسرع وقت.

الى ذلك يبدأ الفيصلي بالبحث عن محترف مهاجم لتعزيز قدراته الهجومية خلال المنافسات المقبلة.*


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الموضوع جميل 
ارجوا التثبيت

----------


## سكوتي كلام

الف مبروك للزعيم الازرق الدرع 

وعقبال الدوري والكاس ان شاء الله  :Bl (14):

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*بطولة تشرين العربية التاسعة لكرة القدم





الفيصلي على العهد ويقترب من الوعد

اللاذقية - مفيد حسونة - مضى الفيصلي بطل الدرع نحو المباراة النهائية لبطولة تشرين العربية التاسعة لكرة القدم بعدما اجتاز العهد - بطل لبنان - 3/2 في مباراة الدور قبل النهائي التي جمعت الفريقين مساء امس على ستاد الباسل هنا في مدينة اللاذقية.
ويقابل الفيصلي يوم غد الفائز من مباراة تشرين السوري والامانة العراقي والتي انتهت في ساعة متأخرة من الليلة الماضية.
وفرض الفيصلي نفسه على مجريات المباراة فتقدم مرتين بواسطة الزامبي زكريا سيموندا قبل ان يعادله العهد مرتين ثم يسجل مؤيد ابو كشك هدف الفوز قبل دقيقتين من نهاية الوقت الاصلي للمباراة.
وعقب المباراة اجرى بكر العدوان رئيس النادي الفيصلي اتصالا هاتفيا مع ثامر العدوان رئيس الوفد قدم خلالها التهنئة والتبريك للفريق وجهازه الفني.
الفيصلي / 3 العهد / 2 
فرض الفيصلي منطق الامور على المباراة فهو استقبل الحرص الدفاعي لفريق العهد بالاندفاع الهجومي المنظم وفق أداء سلس مستغلا خبرة نجومه ونضوج تحركاتهم على كافة المحاور الامامية.. فشكل حسونة الشيخ رأس المثلث الهجومي مع حناحنة وزكريا سيموندا ومارسوا ضغطا شرسا على ميسرة دفاع العهد الذي اجتهد مع مدربه لاغلاقها دون ان يتفوق على قدرات الثلاثين ومن كان يساندهم.
ومن هجمة منظمة مرر حسونة الى عصام مبيضين فاعادها له في العمق ثم عكسها حسونة امام المرمى الى زكريا فلم يتوان من استغلالها والتسديد بالمرمى ليفتح التسجيل في الدقيقة 13 وكان يجدر بجونيوري وزكريا وحتى حسونة ان يسجلوا من ثلاثة مواقف وفي مواجهة الحارس اللبناني محمد حمود والمدافع البرازيلي اوليفدا وسلوفا.
ورغم ان دفاع الفيصلي الذي قاده خميس بدلا من زهير فان مرمى العمايرة بقي بلا اختبار قبل ان يسدد العهد الحساب من جهود فردي لمحمد ابو عتيق الذي اجتاز مبيضين ثم بهاء وسدد من نحو 25 مترا قذيفة لا ترد استقرت بأقصى الزاوية اليمنى العليا للعمايرة ليكون التعادل بالدقيقة 24.
لكن الفيصلي بقي يحكم سيطرته المطلقة فتحرك مؤيد ومطالقة من الجهة اليسرى وينفذ زكريا الكرة المنفذة من ركلة حرة ابعدها الحارس بصعوبة ويمررحسونة الى زكريا لكنه لم يحسن التسديد باتجاه المرمى ويجرب مؤيد سليم فيسدد بجوار القائم قبل ان يتوغل مطالقة من الجهة اليسرى ويعكس الكرة امام المرمى اخذها زكريا عالطاير نحو المرمى ليتقدم الفيصلي من جديد بالدقيقة (37) لينتهي الشوط الاول.
ظهرت الفعالية الهجومية للعهد في الشوط الثاني وتهدد مرمى العمايرة في اكثر من موقف قبل ان يصطدم حكم الساحة خالد اغا باحد اللاعبين ويصاب ويستبدل لكن بديله لم يكن عادلا في احتساب خطأ ضد مهاجم العهد النيجيري روبرت كارتواي واحتسبها ركنية نفذت ليرتقي لها روبرت ويلعبها برأسه في المرمى بعيدا عن رقابة الزواهرة وخميس ليكون هدف التعادل في الدقيقة (57).
هذا الواقع جعل ثائر جسام يجري عدة تبديلات ليدفع بمؤيد ابو كشك بدلا من زكريا ثم انس حجي بدلا من جونيوي ومحمد زهير بدلا من سليم بهدف تعزيز الجانب الدفاعي واستكملها بمشاركة حسين زياد وبدلا من مطالقة.
مع مرور الوقت بدأ الفيصلي يستعيد زمام المباراة وضرب بهاء دفاع العهد بتمريرة الى حسونة لكن الحارس اعاقه قبل ان يسدد دون ان تطلق صافرة الحكم ويسدد حجي بلا تركيز فوق المرمى ثم لمح ابو كشك زميله حسونة يتوغل داخل المنطقة فمرر له لكن حسونة سدد فوق المرمى حتى جاء الفرج من كرة عرضية ارسلها الحناحنة استقبلها ابو كشك طائرا برأسه لتملأ الشباك ليتقدم الفيصلي في الدقيقة 88 هدف الفوز الثمين.

*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*الفيصلي الى نهائي دورة تشرين الكروية



العرب اليوم
تأهل الفيصلي الى المباراة النهائية لدورة تشرين الكروية الودية بعد ان تغلب امس على فريق العهد اللبناني في المباراة التي جرت ضمن الدور نصف النهائي للبطولة 3/2 حيث سيلاقي في النهائي الذي سيقام يوم غد الاثنين الفائز من لقاء الامانة العراقي وتشرين السوري.
المباراة جاءت قوية ومتكافئة في اغلب مراحلها حيث بدأ الفيصلي اللقاء بقوة هجومية اسفرت عن هدف السبق عن طريق جونيور الذي احسن استثمار عرضية حسونة الشيخ اتبعه سيمو بكرة خطرة تصدى لها الحارس اللبناني بصعوبة .
وفي غفلة من دفاع الفيصلي تمكن محمد ابو عتيق من ادراك التعادل في الدقيقة 37 ليعود زكريا سيمو ويتقدم للفيصلي بتسديدة ذكية.
في الشوط الثاني عاد العهد للانطلاق بخطورة كبيرة ليدرك التعادل عن طريق المحترف روبرت لتعود المباراة الى نقطة الصفر ويتواصل العرض القوي من الطرفين حتى تمكن الفيصلي من حسم اللقاء لصالحه عندما استغل مؤيد ابو كشك كرة مرفوعة من الجهة اليسرى ويغمزها برأسه هدف الفيصلي الثالث بالدقيقة 88 من الشوط الثاني ورغم منح حكم المباراة وقتا اضافيا مدته 6 دقائق استطاع لاعبو الفيصلي الحفاظ على تفوقهم وانهاء اللقاء لصالحهم (3/2).0

*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*بفوزه على العهد اللبناني الفيصلي الى نهائي دورة تشرين*




*عمان - الدستورتأهل فريق الفيصلي إلى نهائي دورة تشرين الودية بكرة القدم ، وذلك بعد فوزه أمس على ستاد الباسل في اللاذقية على فريق العهد اللبناني بنتيجة (3 ـ 2) في مباراة الدور قبل النهائي ، حيث سينتظر الفائز من مباراة تشرين السوري والأمانة العراقي التي جرت في ساعة متأخرة من ليلة أمس.سجل الفيصلي أفضليته على مجريات الشوط الأول بعدما أمسك حسونة الشيخ وعصام مبيضين ومؤيد سليم ومن خلفهم بهاء عبدالرحمن بزمام الأمور مبكرا عبر انطلاقات هجومية لاقت الاسناد الدائم من قبل الأطراف عبدالاله الحناحنة في الميمنة وعلاء مطالقة في الميسرة ، حيث تعددت مشاهد الكرات الواصلة أمام ثنائي خط المقدمة الزامبي زكريا سيموكوندا ومواطنه جانيوري ، لتشهد محاولات الفيصلي الهجومية عبئا على دفاعات العهد اوليفيرا وحسن مزهر وعباس كنعان الأمر الذي أجبر علي متيرك وباسم مرر ومحمد أبو عتيق وحسن علوية في منطقة وسط الملعب التراجع للمواقع الخلفية لتوفير الاسناد للمدافعين.الفيصلي حقق غايته في التسجيل عندما انبرى حسونة الشيخ عبر الميمنة ليمرر كرة عرضية وصلت أمام جونيوري الذي لم يتوان في إيداعها مرمى محمد حمود حارس العهد في الدقيقة (18).الفيصلي بعد ذلك حاول تعزيز تقدمه فهذا سيموكوندا يسدد كرة قوية أبعدها الدفاع اللبناني ، لكن ما حصل بعد هذه المحاولة أن اندفاع الفيصلي نحو المواقع الأمامية أعطى الفريق اللبناني فرصة لتعديل النتيجة عن طريق هجمة مرتدة لتصل من خلالها الكرة أمام محمد أبو عتيق الذي سدد كرة قوية استقرت على يمين العمايرة هدف التعادل للعهد بالدقيقة (29).وبعد هذا الهدف تنبه الفيصلي إلى خطورة الموقف فكان التوازن في تنفيذ الواجبات في الشقين الدفاعي والهجومي هو أساس لعب الفريق ، لتسنح أمام اللاعبين عدة محاولات للعودة من جديد إلى المقدمة لكن ما صاغه لاعبو خط الوسط من هجمات احتاج إلى مسحة من التوفيق ليستمر الوضع على حاله حتى الدقيقة (42) التي شهدت هدف التقدم الفيصلي عندما وصلت الكرة إلى سيموكوندا الذي حاول التسديد بقوة لكنه تعثر ليرسل كرة سهلة حاول حارس العهد السيطرة عليها لكنه سقط ارضا لتتابع الكرة طريقها نحو الشباك الهدف الثاني للفيصلي بالدقيقة (42).وفي الشوط الثاني وتحديدا عند الدقيقة (53) نجح العهد في إدارك التعادل عبر لاعبه روبرت ، لتشهد بعد ذلك المباراة تبادلا في السيطرة بين كلا الجانبين ، لكن الفيصلي نجح بعدها في العودة إلى أفضليته فكان الأكثر وصولا للمرمى فقام بعدها ثائر جسام بالزج بورقة مؤيد أبو كشك بحثا عن زيادة قدرات الفريق الهجومية ، حيث كان هذا التبديل رابحا عندما تمكن أبو كشك من تسجيل الهدف الثالث للفيصلي بالدقيقة (85) برأسية سكنت الشباك اللبنانية ليحجز الفيصلي بهذا الفوز مقعدا له في نهائي البطولة.*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*تأجيل دوري المحترفين لكرة القدم الى 24 ايلول والكأس فـي اواخر رمضان*

** 

*عمان - الرأي - قرر اتحاد كرة القدم تأجيل انطلاقة بطولتي دوري المحترفين وكأس الاردن.*
*ووفقا للموقع الالكتروني للاتحاد، ينطلق دوري المحترفين بعد عطلة عيد الفطر المبارك وتحديدا يوم 24 ايلول المقبل على ان تستمر مباريات مرحلة الذهاب حتى يوم 26 كانون أول القادم فيما تنطلق مباريات الإياب يوم 21 كانون ثاني العام المقبل ويختتم الدوري يوم 17 نيسان القادم.*
*اما مباريات ذهاب دور الـ 16 لبطولة كأس الأردن فتقام يومي 11 و12 ايلول المقبل، في حين يقام اياب الدور يومي 18 و19 الشهر ذاته، في الوقت الذي تستأنف فيه البطولة باقامة ربع وقبل النهائي خلال شهر أيار العام المقبل فيما تقام المباراة النهائية للبطولة والتي يختتم بها الموسم رسميا يوم 5 حزيران.*
*وجاءت التعديلات التي اصابت مواعيد البطولة، لحاجة لجنة التسويق لتأمين الرعاية اللازمة لبطولتي الكأس والدوري إلى متسع من الوقت لإتمام تفاصيل الاتفاق مع الشركة الراعية وإنجاح الخطة التسويقية لرعاية بطولة الكأس الأردن.*
*وعلى صعيد منفصل، وافق المجلس على دعم أندية الكرة النسوية بمبلغ 500 دينار لكل ناد على أن يتم زيادة هذا الدعم بعد الانتهاء من تسويق ورعاية برامج الكرة النسوية التي تقوم بها لجنة التسويق، بينما لم يوافق المجلس على إعفاء نادي شيحان من المشاركة في بطولة كأس الأردن والطلب منه الالتزام بتعليمات الاتحاد بضرورة المشاركة في هذه البطولة.*
*الى ذلك صادق المجلس خلال جلسته التي عقدت برئاسة الشريف محمد اللهيمق نائب رئيس الاتحاد، على مقترح لجنة التسويق حول آلية توزيع ريع المباريات والبث التلفزيوني على أندية المحترفين.*
*ويتضمن المقترح الاعتماد على ثلاث محاور خاصة في توزيع ربع المباريات من تذاكر الدخول والبث التلفزيوني ، حيث يتضمن المحور الأول توزيع نسبة من ريع المباريات والبث التلفزيوني بالتساوي بين الأندية الاثنى عشر المشاركة في دوري المحترفين، فيما يتضمن المحور الثاني توزيع جزء من ريع التذاكر بين الفريقين المتقابلين في كل مرحلة طبقا لعدد الجمهور الموجود في المدرجات أما المحور الثالث فيكمن في توزيع جزء من مخصصات البث التلفزيوني على الأندية وفقا لترتيبها في نهاية دوري المحترفين مع احتفاظ الاتحاد بنسبة معينة في ريع التذاكر والبث التلفزيوني.*
*وفيما يتعلق بآلية توزيع تلك المخصصات على الأندية فقد اعتمد مجلس الإدارة توصية لجنة التسويق التي وضعتها في هذا الشأن بحيث يتم توزيع تلك المخصصات على فترات منتظمة في حين يوزع الحد الأدنى من تلك المخصصات بعد انتهاء الموسم.*
*كما صادق المجلس في اجتماعه على نتائج بطولة الدرجة الأولى وتثبيت تأهل المنشية والأهلي إلى مصاف أندية المحترفين بعد أن حصلا على المركزين الأول والثاني وهبوط سحاب والمغير إلى مصاف أندية الدرجة الثانية.*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*تأجيل انطلاقة كأس الاردن حتى ايلول ودوري المحترفين بعد العيد



العرب اليوم
قرر اتحاد كرة القدم خلال الجلسة التي عقدها امس في مقر الاتحاد برئاسة الشريف محمد اللهيمق نائب سمو رئيس الاتحاد تأجيل مباريات ذهاب دور الستة عشر لبطولة كأس الأردن لتقام يومي الحادي عشر والثاني عشر من شهر أيلول المقبل , فيما تقام مباريات الإياب يومي الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر منه, على أن ينطلق دوري المحترفين يوم الرابع والعشرين من شهر أيلول بعد عطلة عيد الفطر السعيد, وتستمر مباريات الذهاب حتى يوم السادس والعشرين من شهر كانون أول المقبل فيما تنطلق مباريات الإياب يوم الحادي عشر من شهر كانون الثاني من العام المقبل, ويختتم دوري المحترفين يوم السابع عشر من شهر نيسان من العام المقبل, لتنطلق مباريات دور ربع النهائي وقبل النهائي لبطولة كأس الأردن خلال شهر أيار فيما تقام المباراة النهائية لبطولة الكأس والتي يختتم بها الموسم رسمياً يوم الخامس من شهر حزيران المقبل.
وتمت المصادقة على مقترح لجنة التسويق حول آلية توزيع ريع المباريات والبث التلفزيوني على أندية المحترفين, والذي يتضمن الاعتماد على ثلاثة محاور خاصة في توزيع ربع المباريات من تذاكر الدخول والبث التلفزيوني, يتضمن المحور الأول توزيع نسبة من ريع المباريات والبث التلفزيوني بالتساوي بين الأندية الاثني عشر المشاركة في دوري المحترفين, فيما يتضمن المحور الثاني توزيع جزء من ريع التذاكر بين الفريقين المتقابلين في كل مرحلة طبقاً لعدد الجمهور الموجود في المدرجات أما المحور الثالث فيكمن في توزيع جزء من مخصصات البث التلفزيوني على الأندية وفقاً لترتيبها في نهاية دوري المحترفين مع احتفاظ الاتحاد بنسبة معينة في ريع التذاكر والبث التلفزيوني, وفيما يتعلق بآلية توزيع تلك المخصصات على الأندية فقد اعتمد مجلس الإدارة توصية لجنة التسويق التي وضعتها في هذا الشأن بحيث يتم توزيع تلك المخصصات على فترات منتظمة في حين يوزع الحد الأدنى من تلك المخصصات بعد انتهاء الموسم.
وتمت الموافقة على دعم أندية الكرة النسوية بمبلغ خمسمئة دينار لكل نادٍ على أن تتم زيادة هذا الدعم بعد الانتهاء من تسويق ورعاية برامج الكرة النسوية التي تقوم بها لجنة التسويق
وتقررعدم الموافقة على إعفاء نادي شيحان من المشاركة في بطولة كاس الأردن والطلب منه الالتزام بتعليمات الاتحاد بضرورة المشاركة في هذه البطولة.0

*

----------


## سكوتي كلام

الفيصلي الزعيم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

فيصلي 
يا عمهم يا حارىء دمهم

وانت احلى منهم

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الـــفــيصــلـــي الــــزعــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

النسر الازرق وبس 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الفيصلي الزعييييييييييييييم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الزعيم وبس

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## سحابي وافتخر

[align=center]بس سؤال لشرف القسم
ليش رابطة الوحدات مثبتة والفيصلي مش مثبتة
على كيف مين التثبيت ارجو الرد[/align]

----------


## سكوتي كلام

*
العدوان : علاقتي مع الفيصلي لا تقف على المسميات



عمان - الرأي - أكد الشيخ سلطان العدوان الرئيس الفخري للنادي الفيصلي ان علاقته مع النادي لا تقف عند حدود المسميات سواء كان رئيسا تنفيذيا او فخريا.
وقال العدوان في معرض رده على استفسارات الرأي حول خبر تقديم استقالته من الرئاسة الفخرية : منذ بدء علاقتي مع الفيصلي قبل نحو اكثر من 50 عاما وانا اتطلع دوما لخدمة هذا الصرح الرياضي الشامخ بكل ما املك من جهد وعطاء، وخلال السنوات الاخيرة أثرت الراحة خاصة وان النادي يضم العديد من الشباب القادر على مواصلة المسيرة المتميزة للفيصلي، لكن ضغط الهيئة العامة ومحبتهم الكبيرة من الاسباب التي جعلتني ارجىء هذا القرار وفي اكثر من مناسبة.
ولفت الشيخ الى ان المشهد تكرر حتى وهو يشغر منصب الرئاسة الفخرية «قد اكون فكرت بالاستقالة لكن محبة الادارة والهيئة العامة تدفع لابعاد الفكرة ومواصلة المسيرة مع الفيصلي».
وكان الشيخ استقال من الرئاسة التنفيذية للنادي قبل اكثر من عام ليشغل منصب الرئيس الفخري، وذلك بعد مسيرة حافلة بالعطاء اسهمت بقيادة الفيصلي الى العديد من الانجازت المحلية والعربية والقارية، كما تم تكريمه من قبل الاتحاد الدولي فيفا بوسام الاستحقاق الدولي تقديرا لاسهماته بدفع مسيرة اللعبة محليا وعربيا.
*

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يعطيك العافيه يا سكوتي كلامي

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الفيصلي زعيم

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الفيصلي زعيم وعميد الكره الاردنيه
شاء من شاء وابا من ابا 
يعني بالمشرمحي خاااوه

----------

